# hi



## ExmoorNGF (May 14, 2013)

Hi all

We have just adopted a 2 year old dog who we will be bringing home in 3 weeks, so I shall be trawling this forum for hints and tips! Any other Vizsla owners from North Devon here?? Lookinr suggested HPR trainers/kennels/gundog training in the area


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Greetings, ExmoorNGF. Can't help you with your question about Vizsla owners from North Devon, as I live in Michigan (USA). Just wanted to congratulate you on your new family member, and welcome you to the forums!! ;D ;D ;D

You will find lots of hints and tips here. Be sure to post some pictures when you can!


----------



## Avourene (Jun 1, 2013)

Hello,

I just adopted a 5 week old girl pup today!! I'm so excited and can't wait to bring her home. I have two boys, so she will be a great addition to our family. I will also be searching this site to really prepare for our new addition. Nervous and excited!


----------



## TAIsMom (Mar 7, 2013)

Hi and welcome to the group!!! can't wait to see some pictures of your new V.  What's his/her name? Also congrats to Avourene today on your new little girl. Yikes! 5 weeks sounds so SO small!! I can't wait to see pictures of both of them!!!


----------

